# [Wet Thumb Forum]-DIY canister filter



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Been thinking - again - about DIY canister filters. Previously, finding the right container has been difficult. Now think for a large filter, a 5 gallon food-grade plastic bucket. Apparently available from many restaurants and grocery delis. Have snap seal lids. If they use an opener tool (which you will need) they are (apparently) resealable. If not /if the lid is cut off or missing, you can add a gamma screw lid adapter for the bucket ($8-10).

Then puta bulkhead fitting into the top and bottom of the bucket. Probably need to seal some kind of small legs on the bucket to allow room for the bottom fittings.

Not sure of the exact fittings from there. clearly need double shutoff valves on each line.

Pump could likely be external to the bucket - provided you get the right pump. Lots of people use non-submerged pumps for draining/filling. Just need one rated for continuous duty.

Using the fitting on the bottom - output - would completely avoid "bypass".

Fill the container with whatever kind of media you want.

Anyone tried/investigated something like this who might have further info?

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

While doing a new Google search on the subject, I found a new one:
http://www.syngnathid.org/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=PlungeArch&Number=13639&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

DIY canister filter made with 4-inch (i think) PVC. A novel approach. If you look carefully on the first several posts, you will see an attachment which provides pictures and drawings.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

You may also want to read through - http://www.aquaticsbykr.com/DIYCanisterFilter.htm

It should give you another really good and workable idea.

Andy

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## abf (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm not all that knowledgable about a DIY canister filter, but based on your description it sounds like a home brew supply store might come in handy. You can purchase a plastic 5 gallon bucket made for brewing beer and it might fit your needs. The bucket has a resealable top that is fitted with a small valve hole with a rubber fitting. Also if you get a bottling bucket it will have a hole in the bottom with a tap/spout attached that could serve as an input. I don't know if it will fit all your needs, but it's a thought (and cheap too, probably less than $5).


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

BobAlston,

I couldn't see any pics at that foum you posted.

Also:


> quote:
> 
> Then puta bulkhead fitting into the top and bottom of the bucket. Probably need to seal some kind of small legs on the bucket to allow room for the bottom fittings.


It would probably be easier to put hte two bulkhead on the top, then use PVC to run of the bulkheads to the bottom of the 5 gallon container.

IMHO:
My next tank is probably years away, but I probably will do DIY canister filters. Just a bunch of 4" PVC with threaded caps to access the containers. Make modules for mechanical, chemical, bio, etc... Looking at how Rainbow Lifegaurd filters are made (as I own them), making them out of PVC should be trivial.

Pentair aquatics: Go look at hte brochure to see how they work. Pretty simple in concept really. The brochure is a large PDF, so your best off to download it, then open it. Otehrwise it looks like it's not loading.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal 
Karl's 125 aquascape


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

In the first 4 messages of the thread, in the upper left is the word "Attachment" which is a hot link to the picture.

I think this was mentioned in my posting.

Try it.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I just saw the pic.

That's actualyl what was in my head and what I want to do some day. Hope the wife doesn't mind a 300 gallon tank when house #3 comes









------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal 
Karl's 125 aquascape


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I have actually given up. After considering the parts and costs it just doesn't make sense vs. commercial alternatives.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Bob,

8 feet of 4" PVC: $4
2 - 4" Ts: $10
other misc plumbing parts: $20
The joy of a DIY project: priceless

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal 
Karl's 125 aquascape


----------



## Chapy (May 3, 2004)

Has anyone tried this yet I would love to do it if it is worth the effort. Sounds like a fun challenge.

posted Sun February 29 2004 09:31 PM 
You may also want to read through - http://www.aquaticsbykr.com/DIYCanisterFilter.htm

Thanks for your inputs, Chapy


----------



## Josh Simonson (Feb 4, 2004)

Well, you've got the cost of the pump to add in too - which should run 20-30$. Some trial and error in devlopment usually about doubles the price of raw materials. 

Seems to me that unless something is really simple or you have exact fuctional plans in hand, you can really only come out ahead doing DIY if you build several exact copies once you have a working protype.

Filters are cheap anyway, an xp3 is $100 online. It's the boutique stuff like co2 reactors and high light hoods where you can really create things for a small fraction of what it'd cost retail.


----------



## Chapy (May 3, 2004)

Josh you have a point and I can buy a good ehiem 2213 for 69$ sounds like the only way I would do this project is if I wanted an adventure. 
Thank you for the imput,Chapy


----------



## nativeplanter (Jan 27, 2004)

Chapy,

Instead of a DIY canister, you could build a DIY sump. It's the same idea, but doesn't need to be water tight. If you use a DIY siphon and skimmer box, water will flow out of the tank at exactly the same rate it is pumped back in, but it won't flood the floor if the pump stops. You could make the siphon/skimmer with PVC parts. The siphon is of PVC pipe and elbows. Then get a PVC cap for a much larger size PVC pipe, and cement the siphon partway down the cap. The water in the tank will always stay at the level of the top of the cap. The other side of the siphon is a bit trickier, you need the outside siphon to run into section of large PVC pipe, with a cap on the bottom, set so that the bottom is lower than the cap inside the tank, but the top is above it. This outer pipe needs a hole in it (offset from the siphon) so that you can insert tubing. The tubing must rise up above the end of the siphon to one side, but still be inside the large pipe. 

OK, that sounded complex. Look for a diagram of a skimmer box on Google. Then, replace the parts with PVC, which is inexpensive.

People with planted tanks frown on sumps because of the increased biological activity. However, you can build the sump so that the filter media is UNDER the water, so ammonia levels aren't decreased (plants use ammonia preferentially over nitrates). Think: rubbermaid tub, with wide-mesh screening (florescent-light cover or platic canvas from the crafts section) glued vertically to the sides to create 2 compartments. Pump goes on 1 side. Media goes on the other against the screen. If you keep the screen and media below the top of the tub, if it gets clogged the water can just flow over into the pump compartment (instead of the floor).

I built a sump (without the skimmer, since I have a weir overflows) for, I dunno, less than $50?. I use this on two 55 gallon tanks. Each tank has it's own pump in the tub, and it's own outflow. 

drfostersmith.com had a huge sale on ViaAqua pumps. I checked, and they are still on sale. I am using the 1300 and the 2600.

Have fun,
Laura


----------



## Josh Simonson (Feb 4, 2004)

Um, but skimmer I think you mean this contraption: http://www.aka.org/pages/libary/flow_through.html

A picture is worth 1000 words.

Anyway, the sump is way safer than a canister filter. I'd really worry about it leaking and dumping 40 gallons of water on the floor. I had an xp3 crack 48" down (I think it was defective and got it replaced) and that water shot out like you wouldn't believe because of all the pressure.


----------



## nativeplanter (Jan 27, 2004)

Exactly! OK... well... not exactly. The PVC tee is ingenious, and cuts out a lot of work. However, I like to have an skimmer box inside the tank, as it helps to remove any scum from the surface of the water. I found some nice, albeit crude drawings at http://www.thekrib.com/Filters/overflow-skimmer.html#0

Also, be sure to put a screen on the siphon so that something large can't clog it. The inside skimmer box, once screened, helps with that because if one spot gets clogged, there are plenty of other open areas.

The other thing about a sump is that (although I haven't tried this specifically, I imagine it could work) you could use it to balance out a very high lighting regime if it is likely to cause green water problems. If your sump is large, and is in the dark, green water would spend a good portion of its time there, and that algae would perish. Of course, this wouldn't work on any anchored algae species.

-Laura


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

another idea if you have a large enough sump is to grow floating plants like hornwort or elodea in it. All the floating plants would outcompete the algae


----------



## Nillo (Jun 11, 2005)

You could even have lights on at night in the sump on that hornwort and balance out CO2 induced pH fluctuations.
Hide heaters.
Have water top offs.
Locate CO2 reators.
Hide Dosers.

On the other hand, I want to build a canister filter to hank on the side of the tank so that I can lightly vacuum the tanks.


----------



## Chapy (May 3, 2004)

Wow,
Ask a question get an answer thats great thank you. I am however a little perplexed at the amount of work it would intail. I also can very well visualise what you are saying I will read sloley again and see if I can understand all this tech stuff. I am fairly new to the hobby not realy new but new enough were I have not encountered some of the things discussed on the forums. Well you never know til you try.
Thank,Chapy


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I am trying to make a filter like this now. I am probably gonna finish it up this weekend. I have a diy canister filter i made using 4 inch pvc pipe. I am just having problems trying to get a hose to go to the tank and from the tank. I am going to use pipe instead of hose. I was using 1/2 inch hose now i think I am going to use 3/4 inch pvc. I dont know if i should use a skimmer box at the top of the tank or if i should just somehow fix it where the pvc sucks the water in. Any suggestions?


----------



## MarkyMark (May 20, 2004)

Nilo said:

On the other hand, I want to build a canister filter to hank on the side of the tank so that I can lightly vacuum the tanks.

With a sump based system vacuuming is child's play.

Get a container (I use a drink bottle with the bottom cut off, upside down) put some filter floss in it and put it in your sump. You can now syphon water from you aquarium into this container for as long as you like.

Mark


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I finished making my filter and my intake and outtake. My canister leaks rather bad though. So im either going to use a lot more teflon tape or completely redo the canister. I used a 4 inch pvc tee. The bottom is sealed and the other two have screw on fittings. It is leaking from the screw on section. I dont know how to get it to stop leaking other than putting more teflon tape on it but i dont know if that is gonna help or not. I think im just gonna get a 4 inch pvc pipe about 2 feet long seal the bottom up and some how make a good seal for the top but have it able to still screw off. I am gonna take some pics of it Monday and post them.


----------



## mckenney (Dec 8, 2003)

Hi folks,
I built a cannister filter for my 55g tank back in Feb. Despite a few small hiccups, I couldn't be happier with it. For a little less than the cost of the Rena XP2 I was replacing (cost of "engineering" mistakes included), I ended up with a filter that runs 2-3 months between cleanups, that's quieter than the old XP2, and that's easy to clean.

Basically, I picked up 1.5' piece of 6" pvc scrap at a plumbing supply house and 2 clean out adapters (glue on fittings with screw caps), a quiet one pump, 2 magnum double shut-off valves, and some bulkheads (usually for use on reef or sump/overflow aquariums). I set it up such that the pipe stands upright, with the clean out adapters on top and bottom. The pump is inside the pipe, in the bottom, plumbed to a bulkhead set in the side of the pipe. Water flows down through the top of the pipe, to the pump, out the side of the pipe and up to the aquarium.

Couple of tips: 1)I can't recommend plastic buckets, or food grade lexans, etc. I tried those and had a really big problem with pressure related leaks. I found that the moderate pressures that were exerted by a 2' head were enough to warp bucket tops and deform plastic to the point that it was no longer water and air tight. And I went to some great lengths to prevent deformations (steel bars, and nylon webbing). No dice... PVC will hold the pressure and remain stable. 2) Clean outs need to be *very* tight in order to remain pressure tight. I use a 12" pipe wrench and teflon tape to reattach the top cleanout after a cleaning. 3) Be ready for leaks when you first attach the filter to your aquarium... 

Mike


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I pretty much finished my filter. I have an eheim 1350 pump. It doesnt pump out enough water. What is a good pump I could use? I kinda need it asap cause i have it hooked up but the flow is complete crap.


----------



## mckenney (Dec 8, 2003)

I'd try a quiet one or a mag drive. I used a quiet one in my cannister w/ good results - a 1200, I think, but I've heard good things about the mag drive pumps...

The head *shouldn't* be important in a pressurized system, but, to be on the safe side, I would account for it...


----------



## nativeplanter (Jan 27, 2004)

Why wouldn't the head be important?

All this work you are doing keeps reinforcing that I shouldn't make a DIY canister - that the DIY sumps are so much easier.

-Laura


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

You can't go wrong with a mag drive, mine have been running for two years in my pond without ever being serviced, even ice hasn't stopped them. I also use them in sumps and they are great in my opinion.

Head isn't important in a closed loop because you have the back pressure from the intake tube that is balancing the head pressure going back up to the tank, still when starting up the canister, head pressure can be a problem and could stop a canister from self priming or starting up correctly. Plus as the filter becomes dirty, it will create more drag on the flow so you want to make sure you are not underpowered.

As for making your own canister, I guess it depends on what you have available to you. Some aspects of it may be difficult if you don't find a pre-built sealed container for example. A sump may be easier but again, unless you are going to do everything yourself, just the overflow box can be kind of pricey. Then you have the pump which does need to fight head pressure and you also need to consider the extra CO2 loss from the increased gas exchange that occurs in most sump setups.

In the end, I feel it's a viable solution for ponds, large tanks and other custom requirements, but for a regular tank, there is just the satisfaction of having built it yourself, not much advantage economically.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

i have an inline pump with 1/2 inch hose. I was looking for a nice in line pump with 1/2 inch fittings or one like that. I dont know how many gph i should get or anything. I want to order one asap.


----------



## Steve Tillman (Mar 24, 2005)

i made a 5 gallon bucket canister, and after that failed, i went for 4 inch pvc. now, at first it was cool, and none of the taps leaked. if you make one, its best to put a tap in the lower SIDE of the bucket, and one at the top SIDE of the bucket. the taps didnt leak at all, but the lid sure did. i got the bucket for free from a deli, they get them all the time as pickle buckets. they just throw them away. you will have to keep the bucket and the o-ring in the lid, and use a different lid and pop the o-ring in it. you need a lid without the notched in it. those 5 gallon buckets of salt at petstores will work, the lids from those are perfect. i didnt want to buy a bucket of salt, so i removed the 2 taps i had and used them towards my pvc canister based on aesik's design on cichlid-forum.com

-steve


----------

